# Besoin d'aide pour un applescript de débutant



## jaiglisséchef (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis totalement débutant en programmation, mais j'arrive à trouver mon bonheur par-ci par-là avec des fonctions qui me simplifient grandement la vie, mais là je me trouve devant un mur...

Je cherche à copier un terme, puis le coller directement dans un moteur de recherche en appuyant sur une touche... ça marche avec Firefox (navigateur par défaut), mais je voudrais l'envoyer vers opéra. Voici mon oeuvre... 
(j'ai assigné à une touche la fonction "Copier + execution de mon script")

tell application "Finder"

    open location "moteur de recherche" & (the clipboard)

end tell

Une âme charitable pourrait elle se pencher sur mon problème 

par avance merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Ceci fonctionne :

```
set x to "moteur de recherche" & (the clipboard)
tell application "Opera" to open location x
```


----------



## jaiglisséchef (25 Novembre 2010)

Mac_Jac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ceci fonctionne :
> 
> ...



Super et un grand merci ça fonctionne impeccablement.

bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2012)

jaiglisséchef a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis totalement débutant en programmation, mais j'arrive à trouver mon bonheur par-ci par-là avec des fonctions qui me simplifient grandement la vie, mais là je me trouve devant un mur...
> 
> ...






hey coucou, je suis aussi débutant je viens donc de créer une page facebook: 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Entraide-Applescript/229618440497021

Je vous invite tous à vous rendre sur cette page et à la partager pour mettre en commun vos connaissances et ainsi faire évoluer les petits comme moi ^^

Mercii

bon courage a tous


----------

